# Child maintenance on social welfare



## Mbuck (6 Nov 2011)

Hi all,  just looking for information,  my husband to be has a child from a previous relationship,  he has always paid maintenance but since him loosing his job last year he hasn't paid but got a form from the social for the mother of his child to sign so she will get more money from her benefits,  everything was fine until she has set up her own business and obviously her benefits have been cut,  last week she sent a solisitors letter looking for my husband to be to start paying maintenance again.   where do he stand,  he only get €188 on social a week where he has to pay rent, car loan and food etc out of that.  also i want to know when we get married will my wages be taken in to affect when paying maintenance for his child..   any advise would be great.


----------



## Mbuck (9 Nov 2011)

Any advice would be great...


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2011)

Mbuck said:


> he has always paid maintenance


Under a "private" mutual agreement between him and his ex or a court mandated/approved agreement? If court ordered then did he revert to the court when he became unable to meet the agreed payments?


> last week she sent a solisitors letter looking for my husband to be to start paying maintenance again.


Was this the first communication he got about this matter? Does he have his own legal representation/advisor - private solicitor, _Legal Aid Board_, _FLAC _etc.?

http://www.legalaidboard.ie
http://www.flac.ie/


----------



## Ildánach (10 Nov 2011)

If she no longer receives any social welfare payment and if he is paying at least 30 Euro a week maintenance, you he claim an increase in his payment for any children, even if they are not living with him.  This would mean that paying 30 Euro a week maintenance wasn't actually costing him anything.

However, this only applies if she is not in receipt of any social welfare payment.


----------

